# Heavier bikes-- what voltage??



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

That's about the same weight as my Hudson Kindred Spirit trike.
I run a pair of Agni motors hooked up too the gearbox, with a 1200A controller at 94v. Burns rubber through first 4 gears and has to be left in "valet mode" for everyday driving (too scary otherwise). Sound like what you want?
Currently weighs around 280KG with a 70AH Lipo pack, used to weigh 350kg with a 110AH LifePo4 pack (lifeBatts), and was originally 380KG with the ICE engine onboard..

Steve


----------

